# Pinnacle 10 vs. IMovie



## gladiator (Dec 3, 2005)

What are the pros and cons of IMovie for mac and pinaccle studio 10 for windows. I have windows and my friend has mac and we need to decide which program to use to edit our movies.


Also, is their a way to put scenes in slow/fast motion with pinnacle 10. It is easy with IMovie, but i have yet to figure it out with pinnacle


----------



## snowman15 (Dec 4, 2005)

ok dude, woah man...i myself am pretty heavy into video editing, and i will say, if i have to use imovie one more time for school. i will probably take my own life. IT SUCKS compaired to pinnacle stuido man! i ahve pinacle studio and i consider that the best movie editor ive ever used. its pretty simple and it has almost ever option you ever want. plus if your advance enough, you make dvds with the menus and all that shit. PINNACLE studio is the way to go man nooooo joke at all!!! good luck guys


----------

